# No Motor Lakes



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone know how lakes are designated as "NO Motor" lakes???

Is there anyway to un-designate them as such???

The lake in question is a private lake (no public access), if that makes a difference???

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

See my first post in this thread.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40444

I will tell you that it is harder to undo that to do in the first place. If there was a safety problem when it was passed before, I doubt that the safety problem has disappeared.


----------

